# Help Please***NEED A PLACE TO STAY



## nonres_hunter (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I am stationed in Minnesota and just found out I will be able to take leave in October! I am looking to find a place to rent around the Kulm area. Within 30 miles would be great. Thanks to anyone who can help!

Josh


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Just did a mapquest search on motels/hotels around Kulm and found around 10 within 30 to 40 miles. didn't try any other mapping program.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Shine - the polite thing would be to call and get rates and get back to the Mn boy so he can make his decision.  :lol: :rollin:


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I know! I will keep that in mind next time. :rollin:


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

The guy asks an honest question and someone turns it into the same old tired debate. A moderator nonetheless. There really are some pukes on here.


----------



## SCpheasanthntr (Jan 23, 2004)

There is a lady that owns/works at Peoples Meat Market in Kulm that will help you out. Her number is 701-647-2252. They have the best ribeyes that I have ever eaten. Good Luck!


----------



## takethekids (Oct 13, 2008)

Gooseguy10 said:


> The guy asks an honest question and someone turns it into the same old tired debate. A moderator nonetheless. There really are some pukes on here.


That's what makes this site such a drag compared to some others. I visit this site for the drama. The things that are said in the political forum for example would never "fly" on the site I visit daily, so I come here when I'm mad at the world and want to be reminded that there are ppl in this world much more miserable than myself oke:


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

I very seldom visit here anymore. But when I do pop in from time to time, I'm reminded why I stay away.

Somethings will never change..... :eyeroll:


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

I think what you see here is a pretty fair representation of the over all 'vibe' in NoDak. Very cold and unwelcoming to those who are not from the local area. This includes people from Fargo and 'imperial Cass', who venture out into the hinter lands. Its such a culturally barren place that many really do fear and loathe the unknown. They wish to keep everything nice and tidy, under their 1950s(ish) bubble. The state legislature is ruled by this mentality too. Tightfisted and regressive....should be the state motto.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

From the experiences I have had in ND, I would have to disagree with your analysis. I very seldom meet people that are rude or standoffish to non locals. But then again, I am only out there 2 weeks a year, so my experience could be not typical.

What you have on this site (and many other sites) is internet experts that never make a mistake or have to ask for help. Since there is no need to list your name or demonstrate (read "prove") expertise, many on here are perfect in theory. And since everyone is an expert in theory, and it remains anonymous, it is very easy to point out how everyone else is not perfect. Very seldom would you say it in person, but on line.....have at it.

Just my two cents.....btw, I shot 10 green heads this weekend, all had jewelry, my set up was perfect, have perfect gear and knew exactly where to hunt due to superior scouting skills.......and I got the chance to slap an out of stater who dared to shoot a hen. 

Happy hunting no matter where you are from!


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Alright, time to keep it on topic. If you can't help the guy out, then there's no need to be posting.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

ac700wildcat said:


> Alright, time to keep it on topic. If you can't help the guy out, then there's no need to be posting.


Thanks, I have pm'd the guy with some more suggestions! He said he was stationed in MN and needed some help so guy's please don't keep up the negative remarks!!!


----------

